# Rescued pygmy...how far along is she?



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

I recently rescued a pygmy doe and she is very pregnant! The pictures dont do her any justice...she has a huge belly! sorry for the poor quality pics, they are from my cellphone. The lady i got her from has no idea when she was bred. She has a bag but it isnt huge...what do yall think?


































also, she feels pretty thin, even though she looks in good weight, i can easily feel all her bones, is this normal? what is best to feed her if she is underweight and about to kid?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks to be due with in a month.

As to her bones -- yes you should be able to feel bones on a goat but to bony is not good.

I would just feed her 1 -2 cups of grain a day and all the hay she can eat. To much grain at this time will cause the kids to grow large and then she will have difficulty with kidding. 

You can always build her weight back up after kidding if there is a need.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep us posted. She is a pretty girl, cant wait to see what she has.

Do you know what breed of goat she was exposed to?


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

i will, thanks! The lady i got her from says she was bred by a pygmy buck, but she also told me the other goat that came with this goat was also a pygmy...this is her..









that is not a pygmy! so she dont know what she is talking about. Im so curious to see what she has!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has about a month to go, her udder is growing but will get much bigger , she hasn't dropped yet and you will notice when that happens as well...she'll suddenly look thinner in the hip area and her belly will be much lower.

Keep us posted on her progress please! And I agree...most people don't consider "pygmy" a breed, but refer to "pygmy" as a size. Your second doe is a mini cross.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, looks like you will be having babies pretty soon. Now have you ever had baby goats? Make sure you have a vet on hand and ready to call or take her to if needed.

As for the grain, I personally would not feed her much grain at all. She is big and not knowing what she was exposed to that could be really dangerous in helping that baby grow in this last month. If it is a single you could have problems if it is to big to be delivered. The last month is when they really grow. 

Aslo make sure she gets a CD&T shot soon. It should be 2-4 weeks before the baby is born, beings you have no idea when that is I would wait a week and give her the CDT.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks for the help! 

yes i have 6 other pygmies (not including the 2 i just got) and have had several babies. I have never had any problems but do have a vet that will come out anytime if i need him.

so no grain, but can i give her lots of hay? its coastal hay. the only type of hay i can really get is alfalfa, coastal, and bahia..i prefer coastal for my horses, hopefully its a good hay for goats too?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup that sounds good for her


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you have it all under control. Good luck.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

That other goat is a British Alpine type, no pygmy thats for sure. Keep an eye on her anyway. Goldie is a little larger than a pygmy and she kidded fine last year with a BA type doe.


----------

